# New guinea pig is pregnant...



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I rescued this new piggie and was surprised to discover she is pregnant...










These are recent pics, she has really swelled up lately...










She should have them soon, I think...










Her name is Gert. :tongue:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awh, that is good news, nice rusty brown colour to:thumbup:


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

She is a lovely golden agouti.
Have you any idea how long its been since she was in with a Boar?Pregnancy is 70 days and when she is close to giving birth her pelvic bones will start to seperate.
she does not actualy look that big,this girl still has aprox 2 weeks to go


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I guess that pic is older then I thought. Here she is yesterday:










Gert looks like she's swallowed a bowling bowl, lol...










The woman I adopted her from didn't tell me she had been living with another pig, let alone a male, but obviously she had been. I tried contacting her but the number she gave me is no good, we met at a neutral place. But that's okay, I don't mind Gert being pregnant.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes lovely, and how exciting little babies on the way, will you keep them or find them homes, keep us posted and lots of pics when she has them,xxx good luck,


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Your female is the same coulour as our boar Nutty after conkers. Shes gorg. Would this be her first litter. They generally only have between one and three babies first time round. Week had a week old baby to look after and the mum once it was so cute Min of mum.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Yet again, another irresponsible person giving up a pregnant guinea pig, i cant imagine hoe much stress that the poor thing was going through. Still at least she's now in safe hands 

Do you know much about guinea pig babies?


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I would give her plenty of High vit c veggies aswell as unlimited hay and her dry feed for the rest of her pregnancy. 
I have had first time pregnant sows come in and have as many as 6


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

sokeldachshunds said:


> I would give her plenty of High viv c veggies aswell as unlimited hay and her dry feed for the rest of her pregnancy.
> I have had first time pregnant sows come in and have as many as 6


You obviously do this alot... well done you. I had pigglets a few months ago and they are lush. xx


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Chell82xx said:


> You obviously do this alot... well done you. I had pigglets a few months ago and they are lush. xx


lol you could say that,we can have as many as 40 rescues in between us at any one time and then our own GPs on top of that


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep, Gertrude is getting lots of Vitamin C. I've had cavies before, though this is my first pregnant one. I hope her litter comes soon because she is huge now:










She is having trouble getting around and spends a lot of the time resting...










She is drinking tons of water, but I read that's normal...










I'm pretty sure this is Gertrude's first litter, she seems young and the woman I got her from said she was only 4 month old. Of course, the woman also told me she didn't have any other guinea pigs, but she must have had at least one more. 

As soon as she has her pup(s) I will put up pics. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Gert had her babies at last. Here is the proud mother with her litter:










There are four little piggies, aren't they so cute. Each is born with eyes open, fully furred, ready to run around and eat, that's amazing. The mom is all one color but they are all multicolored.

Here is two of them just minutes after being born:










And here is Gert all thin again:










I will take some pics of the babies once they are a bit more stable...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww love the little tortie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, they are beautiful, so sweet, i love them all, .....


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Here's some new pics. Gertrude's babies are so cute, each of them is so tiny, yet they are fully functioning piggies. Here's the first one:










It's the biggest and the most energetic. The smallest is this little black one:










There is a brown and white one:










And finally another three color piggy:










All seem happy and healthy and like being held.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Glad it all went well,I love the little tri in the last pic.
Have you had baby GPs before?
If not are you aware that you have to take baby Boys away from mum and sisters at 3 weeks old?
They can mate mum and sisters after that


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Had pigs before yep, but not babies. I've been reading all the literature and yeah, I read that the boys have to be seperated from the girls at three weeks just to be careful. I'll try sexing them soon and see who will have to go. All the baby piggies are doing great BTW, here's some new shots:










The little black one is so sweet, it's fur is the softest. It has an orange stripe around it's middle, look:










The brown and white one is getting around pretty fast now:










It's a little cutie, I love it's face...










Can't wait to take more pics...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww arnt they Adorable!!! i love the little black one


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

They are the sweetest, yep. 

Had some of the pigs out on my bed and took some more baby pics:










That little black one is still very small. But I have seen it feeding. I think it's a girl...

Here's a pic of the brown and white one on my hand to show you how small they are:










They will be old enough to leave in four weeks. Here's the orange one:










It has short hair like Gert the mom...










They are all so soft, I love to pet their fur.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww they're beautiful! One of our tutors at college brought her guinea pig in to breed with one of our college ones, and her babies were born a few weeks ago, they're so adorable aren't they? They're like hamster sized, but look like guinea pigs =]

They're such lovely little animals, you must be proud! Will you be keeping any?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

wowo what stunners!! 

congrats  

are you keeping any??
x


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

They are looking great,I have just noticed there is no updated pics of the little tri only the other 3


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> They're such lovely little animals, you must be proud! Will you be keeping any?


I'm hoping to keep one of the girls as a friend for the mom. 

Sorry about not putting a new pic up of the fourth pup. I had them all on the bed today and took a few more pics...










As you can see, they are all doing fine. 










I've noticed that the black one always sticks close to the short-hair, this pic is a good example:










She follows him around like a puppy, it's sweet. I sexed them and the only the short-haired orange-brown one is male, the rest are female. I think if we keep one it will be the little black one...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww, it's lovely to hear you're keeping one  but with such a cute bunch, i don't think i'd be able to decide which one :lol:

I love the black one though, the little orange band around him is so sweet, and he's quite different looking 

Glad to hear they're all healthy too!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks. 

The black one is a girl so most likely she will be the one kept. Gertrude needs a friend and who better then her own daughter, IMHO.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

they are looking great,there is definatly some abby going on there


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous!  two of them look a little like Abyssinian's? All scruffy haired... like mine! 

Keep the pics coming please!   xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Awww wow I never realised baby GP's were so small before I also think you should keep the little black 1 if you can


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, they are each like an adult, just really small. I can easily hold two of them side-by-side in my hand and pat them. They seem to like that. 

They are already starting to show different personalities, for example the brown and white Abby is a little cry baby. Take her out and soon she starts to whine louder and louder and she gets the others going to. 

I took two of the pigs out tonight with Jem my Sable hamster as a great way to show how small they are, here's the pics:










I picked out the white one with the brown and black spots, plus orange-brown short-hair who is the biggest, which probably means it's a male...










The hammie and pigs weren't interested in each other at all...










I had to keep putting Jem back with them for the pics, she was much more interested in saying hello to the bunny who was hopping around the bed being all jealous of the attention other animals were getting. Huh, maybe I should have taken a pic of him with the pigs. Next time maybe...










I think Jem was a good choice because from what I've seen she is pretty close to being a full-sized hamster. As you can see the pigs are not as long as she is, and much thinner of course...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww I love the last picture, my fave is the little browny/orange and white one, reminds me of my old Guinea, Sparky 

Can't believe how small they are! 

Well done you for looking after them etc


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks, I really love having them, they are fun to play with and watch, they follow their mom around in a little line, it's so cute.


----------

